# Jitters passed suddenly today



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

My sweet little neurotic OCD gal Jitters passed today, early this morning. I lovingly refer to her that way... she wasn't diagnosed or anything.

I have no idea what happened. She was just fine last night when I had her out at play time early in the evening & she was fine when I went in to give them all some veggies just before I went to bed around 10 pm.

I was up at 5 am this morning & shortly after I started the coffee to brew I went in to gather water bottles like I do every morning <routine>. She was laying at the bottom & not ratpiled in the tubes or & clinging to the side of the cage like she does whenever I walk into the room... in fact she tends to be the one getting a 'before sunrise shoulder ride' when I clean waters bottles. She was not moving & not responding to my touch in a way that I knew I would have any luck with reviving her. I made an attempt to give her a drop of water but she made no effort to receive it. I held her for the final moments before she just stopped breathing. There was no struggle... she passed peacefully & mysteriously.

I'm at a loss... if she had been ill or if she had showed any signs of not being herself I could have taken her to a vet with no problems. I have a great relationship with the one I use. She was her normal self last night & she has not shown any signs of not being her typical bright, energetic self.

Love & kisses to me sweet Jitters


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im so sorry, it must be hard losing her so suddenly like that


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

its never easy but yes... to lose one so suddenly without a hint of a problem is rather disturbing

Now I'm all paranoid... after I got everyone off to school & work I started doing individual inspections on everyone <eyes, ears, nose, mouth, breath, rub tummy & inspected poo droppings... all fine>. 

Then I put everyone in the play space so that I could scrub out the cage even though we just did that on Saturday. I am just going to line it with a an old white t-shirt & check on things a little more later tonight.

This is going to bother me for a long time. I'm still upset about Fluffy & all of her babies passing but with them we are 95% sure it was genetic & they all passed from kidney failure.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i'm so sorry to hear about that.  

i hope all is well with your other babies.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

